# Have you ever had a bad friend



## PinkFlour (Nov 16, 2021)

I once had this horrible nasty friend who I used to cook for and shop with but she never liked my cooking and when we shopped she would spend hours just to buy one thing I hated her and one day I cursed her out and ended the friendship.


----------



## Rin (Nov 16, 2021)

No. Actually, I never will. One only is granted noxious friends when he is not sufficiently immanent to choose them.

So... oneself picked his flame, there's none to complain about except himself, he hath to learn and next time scrutinize the people he meets.

He, who hath many friends, hath none; a friend to everyone is a friend to none.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 16, 2021)

Luckily no. We have mostly the same interests and are on good terms with each other.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 16, 2021)

I had a lot of very narcasistic friends. I've cut them outta my life for the most part. Less friends now, but it is what it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ezrarafiki5 (Nov 16, 2021)

PinkFlour said:


> I once had this horrible nasty friend who I used to cook for and shop with but she never liked my cooking and when we shopped she would spend hours just to buy one thing I hated her and one day I cursed her out and ended the friendship.


that's not really a good reason to end a friendship



Rin said:


> No. Actually, I never will. One only is granted noxious friends when he is not sufficiently immanent to choose them.
> 
> So... oneself picked his flame, there's none to complain about except himself, he hath to learn and next time scrutinize the people he meets.
> 
> He, who hath many friends, hath none; a friend to everyone is a friend to none.


i love this cinge

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## PinkFlour (Nov 16, 2021)

ezrarafiki5 said:


> that's not really a good reason to end a friendship


Yes it is and you don't know what happened she would also call me names and gang up on me with her other friends because she was a jealous bitch


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2021)

Yeah I have a friend who likes to invite people out but then subsequently roasts them to the point of like insanity. He made a comment about slaves the last time we were out smh.


----------



## PinkFlour (Nov 16, 2021)

ezrarafiki5 said:


> that's not really a good reason to end a friendship


And you need to shut up



lolRaiden said:


> Yeah I have a friend who likes to invite people out but then subsequently roasts them to the point of like insanity. He made a comment about slaves the last time we were out smh.


I know what you mean, she did the same thing to me because she was jealous of my hair, I have really pretty hair- these are her words not mine and she would constantly make fun of the fact that I'm still a virgin with her other friends and I couldn't take her shit anymore so I cursed her out and ended the friendship.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2021)

PinkFlour said:


> I know what you mean, she did the same thing to me because she was jealous of my hair, I have really pretty hair- these are her words not mine and she would constantly make fun of the fact that I'm still a virgin with her other friends and I couldn't take her shit anymore so I cursed her out and ended the friendship.



Yeap that's kind of similar to what happened to me. this particular person also likes to blurt out embarrassing information to people at parties, such as details from their romances. And to total strangers too.


----------



## PinkFlour (Nov 16, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Yeap that's kind of similar to what happened to me. this particular person also likes to blurt out embarrassing information to people at parties, such as details from their romances. And to total strangers too.


I'm really sorry this happened to you it's a good thing you're not friends with this bastard anymore.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2021)

PinkFlour said:


> I'm really sorry this happened to you it's a good thing you're not friends with this bastard anymore.



lmao all good.

Yeah I don't know if there was malicious intent (maybe) but people had enough. He wasn't invited to my friends wedding because of his comments. Doesn't know yet.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 16, 2021)

PinkFlour said:


> ezrarafiki5 said:
> 
> 
> > that's not really a good reason to end a friendship
> ...





PinkFlour said:


> And you need to shut up


tbh you didn't include the above info in your original post. I too would have thought that it was not a good reason to end a friendship, based on the original post.
 I don't think @ezrarafiki5 meant anything bad by his/her post.


----------



## PinkFlour (Nov 16, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> tbh you didn't include the above info in your original post. I too would have thought that it was not a good reason to end a friendship, based on the original post.
> I don't think @ezrarafiki5 meant anything bad by his/her post.


Oh okay you're right but I just got triggered because it was a really bad experience.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2021)

One time I remember this guy made a dupe account here too. It was kinda funny and then I was like damn wtf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 16, 2021)

PinkFlour said:


> Oh okay you're right but I just got triggered because it was a really bad experience.


No worries.


----------



## Vulpix (Nov 16, 2021)

One of my friends I went to the mall with. I needed to buy some pairs of new socks and my friend said she would look at the one dollar bucket section saying she would wait for me. By the time I finished buying what I needed I went to the one dollar bucket section and my friend was not there. Later I found out she abandoned me and already went home without me and I ended up having to take the bus home by myself in the dark.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

Can't say I ever had. Because I would just never see that person again if it did something that I wouldn't like or did something bad against me. On purpose ofc

Personally I wouldn't consider that person a friend anyway.


----------



## Rin (Nov 16, 2021)

ezrarafiki5 said:


> i love this cinge


What's a cinge? I've googled it and found nothing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 16, 2021)

When I was a kid, I was dumb and desperate for attention and approval, so yeah. But not lately. Not for 20 years or more. I don't really have many friends or family left at all, in fact, but I've learned to be happy this way.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 16, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> When I was a kid, I was dumb and desperate for attention and approval, so yeah. But not lately. Not for 20 years or more. I don't really have many friends or family left at all, in fact, but I've learned to be happy this way.


Your case sounds very similar to mine. How old are you?

I have far fewer friends now compared to before. But looking back, were any of those "friends" truly my friends? Maybe some, but probably not most.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 16, 2021)

something i have been thinking about: if you fall out with a close friend and your secrets dont go to the grave with them- they were never a real friend :/


*Spoiler*: _ it's long af only read if bored_ 



with that being said, i had a falling out with one of my childhood friends many years ago. she was a hilarious, crazy girl and we went to boarding school together. when i moved away, we kept in touch via emails and phone calls. there were a few red flags during this time. the first was that she spent an extraordinary amount of time complaining about our mutual friends. we had started getting older and everyone was dating and spending more and more time with "boys" and she felt she didn't get as much attention. i always tried to give her advice and cheer her up. soon, the entire friendship turned into me listening to her problems and "being there for her". 

the second red flag was that she had no boundaries with me. i had developed close friendships with some other girls, and she would often ask me to disclose confidential information about these other friends. i would refuse, and she would pressure me to talk. she would often say "we are like sisters! more than sisters we are like soulmates! whatever you know, i can know and it's like the same person knowing this information. so you're not really breaking any rules here. just _tell _me." 

because we were best friends i would often try to find a way to excuse her behavior. this went on for over two years, and then i met a guy i really liked and i had less time to be at this friend's "beck and call". she began doing irrational things like calling me up at 4 AM and then being upset if i didn't answer. i would then wake up to a dozen texts guilt tripping me for not being there. once, she even tried to say that i was a bad friend for not answering at 4 am because she'd been in the hospital with her mother >.> i tried to be calm and explain to her that there was a time difference and i wasn't trying to offend her.

unfortunately, she had brainwashed herself into believing that i "didn't care" about the friendship because of this new boyfriend lol 

it basically ended with her messaging me to tell me we couldn't be friends anymore. i tried to reason with her which in retrospect i never should have done. she ended the friendship. not long after me and that bf broke up. 

about eight months later, my ex-bff reached out to me with a sob story about getting her heartbroken on holiday. i took her calls and answered her messages, and stupidly i didn't address ANY of the things she had done. i just tried to be there for her as a friend. in my head, i thought because she was reaching back out- she had seen the error of her ways. 

i was hoodwinked, bamboozled and led astray yall T.T

stupid me. when i met another guy and started a new relationship, my BFF pulled all the same stunts and then i had to finally cut the cord. it was just too much drama and it was clear that we had outgrown our friendship.

i still think about her sometimes, and honestly i still wish her well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 16, 2021)

There's so many members I don't recognise right now. What the blimey eck is going on?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 16, 2021)

I have had bad friends. They ain't my friends no more.

One dude kept sending me reels on Instagram. I was like no dude. I like memes I don't watch this Tik Tok shit but he persisted in sending me the reels that I'd never watch. I had to end our Instagram friendship over this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 16, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> something i have been thinking about: if you fall out with a close friend and your secrets dont go to the grave with them- they were never a real friend :/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ it's long af only read if bored_
> ...


She sounds toxic personality wise and probably was in love with you. 
Maybe 
iono


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 16, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I have had bad friends. They ain't my friends no more.
> 
> One dude kept sending me reels on Instagram. I was like no dude. I like memes I don't watch this Tik Tok shit but he persisted in sending me the reels that I'd never watch. I had to end our Instagram friendship over this.



im sorry for spamming you on Instagram bro

please unblock me, I’ll stop sending you one piece reels

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Karasu (Nov 16, 2021)

Yeah, absolutely cancerous. Learned a lot, about them and myself, and moved on.


----------



## Schneider (Nov 17, 2021)

bad friend is kinda an oxymoron. aint ever no homies with bitches, snitches and witches

unless you mean someone somehow acting a family to you but a crook to humanity

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 17, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> im sorry for spamming you on Instagram bro
> 
> please unblock me, I’ll stop sending you one piece reels


This can't happen again bro

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Amol (Nov 17, 2021)

I have a lot of unpleasant acquaintances. You can't go on with life having any of them.
I would say I don't have a bad friend though. They will immediately stop being my friend if their behavior is not actually friendly.

I would rather have only 5 good friends than 50 uncertain "friends".


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2021)

Amol said:


> I have a lot of unpleasant acquaintances. You can't go on with life having any of them.
> I would say I don't have a bad friend though. They will immediately stop being my friend if their behavior is not actually friendly.
> 
> I would rather have only 5 good friends than 50 uncertain "friends".


Yeah agree.

And damn... So many bitches and dicks in previous jobs


----------



## Catamount (Nov 22, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I have had bad friends. They ain't my friends no more.
> 
> One dude kept sending me reels on Instagram. I was like no dude. I like memes I don't watch this Tik Tok shit but he persisted in sending me the reels that I'd never watch. I had to end our Instagram friendship over this.


Jokes aside, I don't watch videos people send me randomly and don't listen to music they send cause "listen it's good". I am not interested in turning off the music I am listening for a video I haven't even asked for. Especially when it is just a link and nothing else, and the in a few days: so what do you think about that video I sent you?
Telling that I don't watch that and will not start doing that cause I didn't ask for that actually ended up few communications

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 22, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Jokes aside, I don't watch videos people send me randomly and don't listen to music they send cause "listen it's good". I am not interested in turning off the music I am listening for a video I haven't even asked for. Especially when it is just a link and nothing else, and the in a few days: so what do you think about that video I sent you?
> Telling that I don't watch that and will not start doing that cause I didn't ask for that actually ended up few communications


This is the correct energy always.  I wasn't actually joking I blocked them.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Nov 22, 2021)

Rin said:


> No. Actually, I never will. One only is granted noxious friends when he is not sufficiently immanent to choose them.
> 
> So... oneself picked his flame, there's none to complain about except himself, he hath to learn and next time scrutinize the people he meets.
> 
> He, who hath many friends, hath none; a friend to everyone is a friend to none.



Cringe.

Also, the only one responsible for being a bad friend...is the bad friend. You are only responsible for your actions, not those of others. People are not animals or machines, they can choose (generally, there are exceptions and complications too). 



PinkFlour said:


> I once had this horrible nasty friend who I used to cook for and shop with but she never liked my cooking



Really? What did she say?



PinkFlour said:


> and when we shopped she would spend hours just to buy one thing



Not really the worst of offenses, just annoying...



PinkFlour said:


> I hated her and one day I cursed her out and ended the friendship.



Your choice. Truthfully I can't assess your choice until you provide more specifics.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rin (Nov 23, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Also, the only one responsible for being a bad friend...is the bad friend. You are only responsible for your actions, not those of others. People are not animals or machines, they can choose (generally, there are exceptions and complications too).


That's too much of a presumptuous way to glimpse the happenings, with that kind of mentality you'll never improve and it'll turn into a cycle over your life. Whenever you commit an error, you're leaning to put the weight in the other's back, that commitment itself is another error.

Listen... the superior man faults himself, the common man, the others. You're wrong if what you seek are in others and not in yourself, learn that.

I'm not the one who's saying that, it's the greatest asian philosopher: Confucius. I don't get why you can't apply this wisdom in which context. You're seeking the subterfuge to fault the friend or are you seeking the _*wisdom to not have a bad friend? *_

When you step on the trash, is it the trash's fault that was in the way or is it your fault who didn't avoid it? You're the one who was obtuse and picked an obnoxious friend, or am I wrong? Your whole reality is all imagined through your actions, change your actions and your reality will change — you fault your actions, you change it, you improve.

You're not searching for someone to fault; but the wisdom so you won't have the need to fault anyone. I'm not a genius that can grasp things by rationalism and not empiricism? Nice, then learn with your experiences and change them.

Whenever you fault someone, you're pressuposing you're not the wrong one, whenever you're not wrong you didn't commit a mistake, whenever you didn't commit a mistake you don't fix your errors — *which means you're never going to learn and improve.* I could debate it the socratic method with you, but since we're in a forum I'll just say it objectively.

Choose your friends and girlfriends well, buddy. The thing I said above applies even to relationships, if you master that teaching it'll be useful the whole life.

Errors cause wisdom and wisdom prevents error. The natural cycle will be that if you're willing to be the superior man Confucius refers to.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 23, 2021)

Rin said:


> That's too much of a presumptuous way to glimpse the happenings, with that kind of mentality you'll never improve and it'll turn into a cycle over your life. Whenever you commit an error, you're leaning to put the weight in the other's back, that commitment itself is another error.
> 
> Listen... the superior man faults himself, the common man, the others. You're wrong if what you seek are in others and not in yourself, learn that.
> 
> ...


Bruh wut

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rin (Nov 23, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Bruh wut


It's called wisdom, one day you'll assimilate it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 23, 2021)

Rin said:


> It's called wisdom, one day you'll assimilate it.


Are you self declaring yourself a wise master?


----------



## Gin (Nov 23, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Are you self declaring yourself a wise master?


welcome to nf

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

